# What's at the bottom?



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A 8" CT sewer to be repaired tomorrow!

I love the projects, they get security cameras, I get job security.


http://


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

hey, that's great, they already put a steak in at the bad spot. :laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Is that a telephone pole or a corner fence post?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Is that a telephone pole or a corner fence post?


Utility pole for security cameras.

They were installed last summer.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Have you located the location of the leak yet? :whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Have you located the location of the leak yet? :whistling2:


6' below the stake. Well, below grade, not below the pole.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> 6' below the stake.


Man you caught a lucky break. What are the chances of them digging in exactly the same spot you have to? Hell they have most of the digging already done. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Man you caught a lucky break. What are the chances of them digging in exactly the same spot you have to? Hell they have most of the digging already done. :thumbup: :laughing:


They are going to pull the pole in the morning, then the city is going to come and jet the line from a downstream MH. The upstream MH is 1/2 full. I have to get r done, bad weather returning tomorrow night.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

What kind of flow does that main have? Do you expect to have to use a bypass pump or hook er up on the fly?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

When I get the line draining, I am shutting down all the water and putting test balls in the upstream MH.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I would also have a 2 inch pump (or 2) and enough hose to reach the downstream manhole just in case. I know it's 1/2 full now but you may be getting some partial drainage, once the plug goes in you for sure aren't. Just Sayin' 

EDIT...............I just reread your post that you are shutting off the water before putting the ball in. Disregard 100% of the babble above. LOL


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I enjoy shutting this place down, people will be squawking all day, I tell them they should be at work, like everyone else.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I got a reprieve until after the snow tomorrow. The city is going to keep the line open. We had a 2 hr meeting to discuss who the line belongs to, the City or the Housing Auth. I left the meeting no smarter than when I got there. The City said they would like to have me repair the line. I ask if it was the H.A's line then, and they said they weren't sure. I told them to call me after the snow. The City said they would furnish the materials if I would excavate and repair the line. OK, no wait a minute, it's too cold out here, we will decide when it warms up. :laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Good Luck with the repair SR. Snow shouldn't stop yea, it will be warmer down below:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Good Luck with the repair SR. Snow shouldn't stop yea, it will be warmer down below:laughing:


On a nice day it would be a gravy job. Starting mid morning and rushing to beat the front tonight, things can happen. I hate the cold.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

:laughingictures or this never happened. SlickRick may not of done a sewer repair and may not really have a new shop, it's only hearsay.....:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> :laughingictures or this never happened. SlickRick may not of done a sewer repair and may not really have a new shop, it's only hearsay.....:whistling2: :laughing:


Your correct about the repair part. I saw the city supervisor on another job. I ask him what we were going to do about the repair. He said it hadn't backed up since the pole was removed, so he wasn't worried about it. :blink:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Your correct about the repair part. I saw the city supervisor on another job. I ask him what we were going to do about the repair. He said it hadn't backed up since the pole was removed, so he wasn't worried about it. :blink:


OMG what an idiot. :laughing: Lets wait for a crisis so we can pay double for an emergency repair. :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Put a barricade around the hole and call it good.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They'll call on Easter Sunday, or summin like that :yes: For sure.


----------

